# Does your dog like to swim?



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Does your dog like to swim?
Runs to it?
Runs from it?


(In my case, I'll find out, at the lake in June, but she sure loves the hose!)


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

Our Cassie used to love to swim we could not keep her out, and our Dakota, does not like it as much, but will eventually go out to retrieve a ball or stick. Now we have Riley, who I believe will love it, I cant keep her out of the puddles and she was rolling in the wet grass this morning after the sprinklers had stopped. She is 9 weeks so time will tell.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny loves the water and runs to it. However, she only like wading; she won't go deep enough to swim unless I'm out that far.

She wouldn't go near water until she was 2. We were walking past a boat launch in the Florida Keys and she pulled me over to the water. That was that and she never looked back!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker LOVES to "swim", he just doesn't know how.... he tries then starts choking and then I have to go get him


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, ya!!! 






Andy


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh Yea Jack will swim untill I worry he might collapse.He won't dive off the dock My wife built him a ramp that he goes up & down


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, Max loves to swim. Runs for it! Here are a few photos. At about 3.5 months getting his feet wet a in stream near the lake; one at the beach a few months back and a couple of shots of him in the lake near our home taken a few weeks ago. He just can't seem to catch those ducks!  
Not long ago we were in San Diego on vacation. My wife was walking on a path along a rock jetty next to the marina with Max. He was on a 20 foot extension leash. Before she knew it, he had hopped down the rocks and was in the marina water swimming in another futile attempt to catch some ducks. No pictures of that adventure, however.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Love the pictures.
Love the movie!


The one of Max in the midst of all those ducks was such fun!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Likes to swim. Runs for it.

In all 3 cases we let the dogs decide if and when they were ready to venture into the water. 

Tasha has been swimming since she has been 10-11 weeks old. But from day one she was fascinated with water... whether it was a puddle, the bathtub, or the swimming pool. She stared at the pool for the first 2 weeks and then one afternoon she ventured onto the first step. Once she pushed off there was no stopping her. Once she decided she wanted to learn to swim I thought the best thing that I could teach her was how to get out of the pool.

Bottom line... All 3 of ours love to swim... and in addition to swimming, Bob taught himself to dive underwater.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Likes to swim. Runs for it.
> 
> In all 3 cases we let the dogs decide if and when they were ready to venture into the water.
> 
> ...


That picture could win contests!!!!!!!!!!

da bobb...yoo luuker lyke da pish bout dis. yoo berrie berrie howld yer breffie furda 22 earz!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Max's Dad

Your pictures are great too!


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

my oldest loves to swim my youngest hasn't had a chance to yet(it's been too cold still) but he is fascinated with any kind of water


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

About ducks: Andy swims after the mama and papa and the chicks. That is, until they turn en masse _towards_ him. Then he turns tail and swims for shore like nobody's business LOL


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Love the pictures Bob!

Zeke hasn't actually swam yet but he hasn't been in deep enough water to try it. However he loves the river and is not nervous at all about going into the deeper areas. He also puts his entire head underwater to get rocks and stuff.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

If Joey see's water... he will be wet soon after! Lol Joey LOVES to swim.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

When we go to the cottage, I open the crates & they RACE to the lake. When the dock is in, they run full force & dive off the end. When the dock isn't in, they dive from the steps. They swim in icy water, slushy water, summer water.... any water!!!!! They LOVE it!!!!!! The toughest job is getting them out!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My boys love to swim. They swim year round up here in Maine in the ocean. I don't encourage swimming in Maine in January but sometimes they will go in on their own on a warmer January day then come out and roll in the snow to dry off. Silly pups.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Gwen said:


> When we go to the cottage, I open the crates & they RACE to the lake. When the dock is in, they run full force & dive off the end. When the dock isn't in, they dive from the steps. They swim in icy water, slushy water, summer water.... any water!!!!! They LOVE it!!!!!! The toughest job is getting them out!


 
Stunning pic!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> My boys love to swim. They swim year round up here in Maine in the ocean. I don't encourage swimming in Maine in January but sometimes they will go in on their own on a warmer January day then come out and roll in the snow to dry off. Silly pups.


Roll in the snow to dry off...silly indeed!

Thanks for the giggle


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Dakota lives for water, can't get enough of puddles, wet clay gumbo soup after a rain, her kiddie pool full of water and wouldn't survive if I didn't take her to the lake. Her sister, Avita, will only get her dainty paws wet if we throw a bumper into the lake. I think Katie will like the lake as she likes to stand in the middle of the kiddie pool to drink from it.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Love the puppy pictures, especially the last one!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My guys love swimming, I live a block off the Inter Coastal Waterway-we have a small beach at the end of my road where residents have access. I take Roxy and Remy swimming a lot during the summer months.

Roxy spends half her time in the water and the other half rolling and flopping around in the sand.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Taken in Galveston, one day before his cataract surgery:









Ready to launch after a ball at a community swim event:









Waiting for a ball at another swim event:









In short, he LOVES to swim if there is a ball involved!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I added a poll to your thread for people now to vote in.

(my 2 are not lovers of swimming)


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you, I didn't know how to do it!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker wasn't too interested at first. But now he will try to drag us to any body of water he sees.  He's even gotten our toy spaniel, Tess, interested. She doesn't go all the way in, but will walk around in the water. Mostly my daughter tosses a ball out into the water a ways and goes out to get it. He hasn't gotten tired of doing this yet. I take him out of the water after about 20 minutes because I don't want him caught in a current when he's tired. We haven't gotten him to jump/dive off a pier yet--he's come close but just hasn't done it.

These picture will demonstrate.  The lighter Golden is a female we happened to run into at the lagoon one day.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm thinking she's going to like it!
Here she is today:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh he runs to the water. So far, I'm not sure about geese or ducks on the lakes... but he has gone swimming out to visit with boaters or swimmers.  










Don't be worried if she doesn't seem enthused about the whole swimming thing right away. Until they get more confident out there, they may be content slapping around in the shallows or playing in the dirt and eating goose poop.

Oh. And swimming makes Jacks hungry.


----------



## Cali (May 24, 2012)

I just cant keep 8 week old Cali out of the water! She goes in the pond at our house and LOVES visiting Grandma's where she plays in the pool with the other puppies and older dogs!


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

I love all the pictures! We get our golden on Friday and I'm hoping she loves the water. We have a pool, but I may buy a kiddie pool just for her


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Of my 5 goldens (past & present)

3 love to swim and can find water anywhere, lakes, rives, ponds, swamps

1 hates to swim but loves to romp & splash around as long as her feet are on the ground

1 hated the water - if it wasn't coming out of a faucet, he wanted no part of it. He loved baths though


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Both my Golden and Lab live up to the breed, I can't keep them out of water.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We got her at 4 months and she had no exposure to water so she was a little cautious. Tayla wears a life jacket most of the time as she has bad hips, but at 8 months she enjoys a good swim.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes yes yes! She is a little fish!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes Woody loves the water...if he had his way he'd spend the entire day in it.










Water or any form of it and I've got one very happy dog.

Pete


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex loves to swim, give him any chance and he's right in there.


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

Both of mine love the water .... can't keep them out of it. If there's a puddle they will find it 

Bodhi loves to actually swim and the deeper the better. He tries to swim out to the surfers and the yachts moored at anchor. He will paddle around for ages, he also loves ducking under the water. I have to control him though because he will swim until he has no more energy and then I have to force him out of the water so he doesn't drown!

Cooper, 4months, has only just started going to the beach and he was cautious the first day but now I can't keep him out either  I love watching my boys swim it's the best workout for them. They come home exhausted and I know I will have a quiet afternoon.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Our two previous Goldens, Molly and Phoebe, loved the water. If anyone opened the door at our summer cottage they use to beat it across the yard and into the lake! They would swim, try to catch fish, or remove rocks from the bottom of the lake. It's a bit sad that we had them at different times. They would have been great friends. Zoey is only 11 weeks old and I was a little worried because she doesn't seem to like the little wadding pool we hit her. However we went to a pond yesterday and when we walked down to the edge she went right in and started swimming without any hesitation!


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

It took him about 45 seconds to figure out what it was. Couldn't keep him out of the water after that. 

He like to swim alone for 10 minutes or so, then roll around in sand for 1 minute, and back in the water...repeat several times before he's pooped.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great pictures*

LOVE those pictures-he sounds like a nut.

Both Tonka and Tucker like to swim, Tonka more than Tucker, which is unusual, since Tonka is a Samoyed and Tucker is a Golden Retriever!!


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

Casey loves his water when it's in one place...he can't stand water spraying from the hose. I've never had enough water to take him swimming, but i imagine he would be super happy!


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have to say that Sadie runs right for it. Whether she knows how to swim and is good at it, is a different story.  But it doesn't deter her


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

She's really getting into the swing of it now!!!!....lol


----------



## Kirlie (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful photograph  I have a few of Charlie a little like that, but none quite so beautiful!

Charlie loves the water, although he isn't so keen on the sea unless I go in paddling with him. He wasn't so keen on water when he was a puppy, though, and I had to teach him to paddle (with the help of his little Westie friend and a shallow stream!), but now he can't get enough of it - the muddier, the better usually!


----------



## LC1967 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ruby loves to swim. she will fetch a stick in the water for hours. She is a great swimmer and races with our son Dean. She only swims in lakes and ponds, she hasn't shown interest in our pool and we are not encouraging that as we are afraid she will tear the liner and the chemicals can't be good for her skin. We are hoping to get her to the ocean this summer but the rules about dogs are so strict.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

My Goldens love to swim they go to the Dam on our farm' Shane our 10yro loves swimming under water he seems to be digging a hole then disappears and comes up a couple of yards away.
The sheer joy on his face is great to see if we are watching him..... just like a child does.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

This was taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

Levi started loving water about two weeks ago before that he wasn't sure but he still wont jump off a dock yet. 
i love the underwater pics how does a dog learn to dive??


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Um... pretty much, yes.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

http://


Yep........


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Finally got Mercy to swim on August 11th. She went into the lake at this farm, where they were having a dog festival. One of the reasons why she is finally swimming also is because we ordered a swim time for her in the pool while she was boarding at the place where she took her puppy kindergarten classes and where she might take her CGC prep class. It is a beautiful farm resort in the country of Fauquier County.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

Georgia first encountered bodies of water larger than her bowl at about 10 weeks old. By the time she was 10 weeks and 1 day old she was smitten!
Now when we go to the lake, we don't take her bed, we take an anchor


----------



## Darby6 (Aug 21, 2012)

At around 10 weeks old we brought Darby to the lake with us.. I had to run inside to change my(then toddler) son into his swimming trunks and left Darby with my preteen cousins. Apparently, the girls thought it'd be funny to toss her off the dock to see if she could swim.. Anywho, Darby was traumatized, terrified of water every since, until recently that is. We've been bringing her for walks in trails that follow a stream. This day I invited a friend and her dog "Dozer".. Dozer loves water and went straight for the stream and marched up the center, it was a pretty hot day and I don't mind a little adventure so my friend and I followed.. Darby stayed on land until she spotted a fallen tree that crossed the stream and made her way slowly to the center of the stream hovering above on this log.. Once she reached me she leaped at me, so not expecting it I was taken down lol she stood up, in the water, panicked. But within seconds you could read her expression "hmm, this isnt so bad". Just a few mins later she was hopping through the water.. she LOVED it! I'm sorry for the length of this post, I am just SOOO SOO excited! We had spent a rediculous amount on water toys between picking her out of the litter and pick up day.. none of which were ever used.. and all the other GR's we've played with loved the water.. Just super happy she has overcome her fears I guess


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, reminds me, on our way to camp, (Lake Nipissing, Ontario) we stopped at a friends camp, (Lake Ahmic) for 2 days......

Bridget's first encounter with deep water was falling off the bow of their boat.
Thought she'd be scared after that, but it didn't phase her......


----------

